# What Does It Mean To Be A Singh?



## SinghWeapon (Sep 4, 2011)

I want to ask all of you, can you FEEL the singh in you? The passion, the untamed power, the strength, and the spirit? You know what I mean. 

Tell me please, where does it come from? How does it feel? What do you want to do with it...?

Ill share my own later in this thread aswell.

People do naam-simran...repeatedly hymming the almighty word *waheguru*. Do you just "say it" or can you feel its strength/passion? WHAT DOES IT MEAN TO YOU.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Sep 5, 2011)

Veer Ji Firstly welcome nice to have you here,What you feel be may be your ego or a sense of identity, I suggest to you though that this whole earth can be seen as Singh-asan.


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 5, 2011)

Singhweaponji

I am not going to lie and say I feel all those things, because I do not. I feel a connection with many many people that gave their lives so that I had free choice in the matter, and I feel a need to always do 'the right thing', I am also unprepared to walk by whilst wrong is being done, but no, I find the more sikhi I become, the more peaceful I am, I feel less passion, but more love, Untamed power morphs into truth and discipline, strength and spirit I had more of in my youth, again, at my age and at my stage in life, this has been replaced by quiet determination and direction. 

Again I am not a huge fan of simran, or shabad, but when I do inwardly chant Waheguru, for me it is a way of getting back to basics, losing all human emotion and thought, and just being in peace with the force and energy that created.

I am most intrigued to hear of your own experience


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 5, 2011)

Sinner said:


> Veer Ji What you feel be may be your ego, I suggest to you that this whole earth is Singh-asan.


mundahug


----------

